# Cs 10000



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a starter HVLP.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/4193052588.html


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SW had the Titan 115 for $1300 out the door last week and a FREE gun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> SW had the Titan 115 for $1300 out the door last week and a FREE gun.


The one in the add has room for negotiation and has a pot. Did the 115?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I kinda remember folks saying the compressor had trouble keeping up. I would go for a turbine unit for ease of transport. $1300 for a Titan 115 with extra gun is a good price.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I kinda remember folks saying the compressor had trouble keeping up. I would go for a turbine unit for ease of transport. $1300 for a Titan 115 with extra gun is a good price.


Neps told me he would give me his if I banned FC. I did and it never happened. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay. I will talk to the local Titan rep. 

I was hoping to find something used. Is this not advisable.? I know nothing about hvlp but what I have read here. Plan to experiment in the garage.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

epretot said:


> Okay. I will talk to the local Titan rep.
> 
> I was hoping to find something used. Is this not advisable.? I know nothing about hvlp but what I have read here. Plan to experiment in the garage.


Look at the stages, look at the reviews, look at the options. Titan is Capsray but the unit you are looking at is older. Myself a pot for hvlp is a great option.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Went with the graco 9.5 recently myself... Obsessed! I'm now looking for reasons to use it!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DirtyPainter said:


> Went with the graco 9.5 recently myself... Obsessed! I'm now looking for reasons to use it!


Break it out! You'll be happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the CS10,000 was a nice unit however the rebuild kits for the cylinders on the air compressor are no longer available


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> the CS10,000 was a nice unit however the rebuild kits for the cylinders on the air compressor are no longer available


What about this part? http://www.painttalk.com/f22/graco-sprayer-parts-25995/


----------

